# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  Any idea what this is ?

## lost

As above it came with a bit of rock from my lfs

----------


## Gary R

yep looks like a bit of yellow marine sponge to me m8

----------


## lost

Fingers crossed it will live

----------


## Gary R

Is that the same rock ?

----------


## lost

> Is that the same rock ?


Same rock same coral

----------


## Gary R

well it's come on a lot in 2 months  :Smile:    still looks like some sort of sponge coral to me

----------


## lost

Some one said to me they thought it could be a  carnation coral (dendronephthya)

----------


## Gary R

If it is Dave, then you are doing a good job as they are one of the hardest soft corals to keep.

----------

*lost* (12-04-2018)

----------


## lost

Thanks if that's the case then I do not expect it to survive  :Frown:  from what I have read it takes a constant flow of food I think its placement is ok but it dose worry me when I upgrade to t5 leds

----------

